# Hershey Fall Classic



## Bobert540 (Apr 11, 2006)

If anyone is interested:

Hershey Fall Classic- Benefits Junior Diabetes Research Foundation

It's on October 19 at the Milton Hershey School in Hershey, PA. There are (3) 31 mile routes. Each loop is explained more at this link..

http://www.active.com/page/Event_Det...7-85ac7ec9d08b

.. the link posted above is also where you register. If you need additional info please go here:

http://www.jdrf.org/index.cfm?page_id=107258

I plan on doing the "hills of hershey". I am not sure if I am going to add another route to make it 62 miles.

If anyone is interested please let me know.

I have been riding out there all summer and can tell you it's a blast to ride out there. Especially with Fall Foliage coming upon us.


----------

